
Why my vote goes to the Pirate Party - kqr2
http://copyriot.se/2009/05/27/lars-gustafsson-why-my-vote-goes-to-the-pirate-party-english-translation-of-todays-text/
======
nixy
It is nice to see that there are artists and authors in Sweden who actually
understand what is going on today.

------
eru
I just saw a campaign poster for the Pirate Party yesterday. It advertised
voting for the German branch of the Party in Frankfurt.

------
xcombinator
I think people should be rewarded if they do a good job. The "authors reward
is to be read" is to me stupid thought. To do a good book you need to spend a
lot of time, if you don't get paid you have to find another job and you can't
write.

He should say: I don't wanna pay for anything, anything should be free.

I copy things without paying, but I'm not proud of it. If I can and the author
is good, I buy things, it takes my hard earned money.

~~~
ori_b
To play the devil's advocate, why should the authors be paid in perpetuity for
a job that they did only once?

If a sculptor demanded to be paid every time that someone looked at his
sculpture, people would think he was slightly crazy. Generally, when people
create something, they are paid for the act of creation, and not for the use
of what they created. I don't see why this can't be the case for, say, music
as well?

Ok, I admit I don't have a viable proposal for a business model at the moment,
but the assumption that creators should be paid per use of their creation,
instead of for the act of creation itself, seems flawed to me.

~~~
henriklied
You _do_ have a point, but by your reasoning, the business model for most web
apps is also flawed. Is e.g. 37signals' business model flawed? Should they not
be able to charge for use?

~~~
ori_b
Most web apps are hosted on infrastructure that costs money to maintain, and
can't be easily be duplicated. When you pay for that, you're not paying for a
product, you're paying for a service. It's analogous the difference between
buying a lawn mower (where you're paying the company for a one-time act of
producing a lawn mower), or paying someone to come by every week and cut your
grass.

Personally, I'm not a big fan of the software-as-a-service model, but there is
a difference.

